# Grizzly G0513P Bandsaw Dust collection



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I purchased my Grizzly G0513P this last winter, and thoroughly enjoy using it. I really didn’t like the way I hooked up my Dust collection with hoses, and fittings and a Wye. So this is what I came up with.

It took me quite a while to figure out a route for the pvc pipe to go. I didn’t want to have the pipe sticking out past the already large footprint, so I finally decided to run it behind the unit. I REALLY don’t like the 180 sweeping bend I have, but I think it will be a fair tradeoff from having the pipe stick out way past the footprint of the BS. 


I ended up using 4” Sewer and drain pipe with the respectable fittings. I found that the “street 90” fit pretty good over the existing ports on the BS, so I thought I would try to incorporate using those. Unfortunately, they don’t make a “street 45,” so this was part of my dilemma. 

















Below is a breakdown of all the parts… I actually measured and “cataloged” every piece of this if anyone else wants to do the same thing…. You can also see the hose/fittings that I previously used for the bs behind the breakdown of parts on the workbench.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

The toughest part was making/sealing the joint at the bottom port. I ended up cutting a portion of a “street 90” off, and gluing it into a cut down coupling. This then slipped very nicely onto the bottom port.




















I then glued up the whole assembly.










I only needed to add some caulk to the ports, and slip the piping into place, and secure it with a few self-taping screws.

After I get around to using it, I will let you know how it works....


----------



## billrlogan (Feb 15, 2014)

Love this


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

That looks really neat and clean. Ya don good my friend.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats on a very, very neat installation. compact is good, especially in small shops.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You musta been a ....*

Were you a plumber in another life? :blink: That's an impressive array of fittings with all the angles and bends, nice work. :yes:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice clean work!!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*its been awhile.....*

since I have been on this site, and I am surprised this thread was resurrected... Thanks for all the kind compliments! :thumbsup: It has done a lot for keeping the area below the saw clean, but I still use an upper hose (from a shop vac hooked up to a mini-cyclone) above the material that I am cutting..... 

I use the bandsaw to cut a multitude of things, including plexiglass, mechanical insulation, and of course Wood!


----------



## FTWingRiders (Oct 15, 2013)

That looks great!! Now that's it's been a while, do you still like it? How does it work? I just bought this machine. If you still have the catalog of parts you used, I'd love to plagiarize your idea and use it on mine.:laughing:


----------



## lcronkite (Apr 4, 2015)

Sure would like to get a copy of the parts and dimensions


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

Do you have trouble with the dust settling in the lower compartment from the location of the Y? I am plumbing mine in tonight and have my y at the very bottom below the motor. Thanks for the ideas.

Mark Jones


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

This route is working. Been using it for a month. I don't glue up the fittings. Just use the alumn tape.

http://readyrangers.tzo.com/2019ShopUpdate/2019Shopupdateb002.jpg


----------



## keith204 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm doing some considerable tests on dust collection at the moment (video in progress) and have a G0513 variant. My pipe/hose layout is in serious disarray! The bandsaw is one of the main places that I'll be redoing soon and I found this thread & the images extremely helpful in thinking that through. 

To your question/note:



Mark Jones Ozark said:


> Do you have trouble with the dust settling in the lower compartment from the location of the Y? I am plumbing mine in tonight and have my y at the very bottom below the motor. Thanks for the ideas.
> 
> Mark Jones


I've seen what you're talking about with Wye drops on the other side of my shop. I've observed that dust isn't much of an issue, but chunks fall. So I'm fairly confident that the dust won't settle, but large chunks will settle and fall down into the bandsaw if they don't have momentum to fly over the Y drop. 

In my future, I'll probably go with the OP's design, and settle with the possibility of chunks falling in the bandsaw to save the space in the back (welding cart scoots right up there as an outfeed table). But yeah your setup will avoid that altogether. 

I'm curious if the OP has some real-life observations of if he's noticed this being a problem or not.


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

I did something similar to my 513X2BF. I wanted to keep the bottom port collection as low as possible. So far, it's been very effective with miniscule amounts of sawdust left in the bottom cabinet. No taping as the joints are very tight. The upper port and tubing don't get in the way either as I angled it back towards the bottom port.


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks for sharing these designs. They help me when I am figuring stuff out. Made a resaw sled from about 5 different designs I saw on this forum. Great tips and keep on inventing neat ways to do things.

Since I plumbed my Grizzly bandsaw in I have resawn some 13 walnut and cedar just under four feet logs. It's been fun. Added a winch to the mix on the resaw table. The dust collection system is working perfectly. The dust deputy keeps the filters clean and I have already resawn 20 gallons of walnut and cedar dust through this 4" setup on the bandsaw. Here is a link to my madness. HA. I love this stuff. Going to post 2 videos on youtube on how to set the table up and the winch in action. And resawing the cedars. 

http://readyrangers.tzo.com/2019ShopUpdate/shopupdate2019.htm


----------

